# VK | Help us make Their Christmas Special



## Stroodlepuff (11/12/18)

Toys and gifts will be donated to various children's homes in Johannesburg. Please support and help us make their Christmas special 

​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (11/12/18)

Great initiative @Stroodlepuff !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (11/12/18)

So cool!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/12/18)

Thanks guys  the goal is a minimum of 100 gifts


----------



## Chanelr (12/12/18)

@Stroodlepuff awesome initiative. 
I will repost it a bit later today on my Instagram account as well


----------

